

What are some frameworks for building APIs straight away? - dmak

I like Rail, but it has a lot of upfront configuration just to get started. I&#x27;ll skip the details, but what are some frameworks that have authentication and authorization (OAuth2) out of the box? I just want to clone the project, setup the database, and start writing endpoints.
======
zingui
Sails.js (is based on ExpressJS) is a great for creating APIs, saves a lot of
time if you're doing a MVP or testing something, and you can use a package to
integrate PassaportJS which will give you the ability to use OAUTH2 well
integrated to the framework.

I always use Sails when I doing an MVP or a simple API.

------
bikamonki
First ask yourself if the project really needs its own REST API server. 9 out
of 10 times I end up using a BAAS service like parse.com where: user
management (auth) is built-in, there is cloud code in case something must be
run server-side, the free account is resourceful enough to get you started and
then scaling is automatic. There will be limitations of course but if you need
something faster than a pre-cooked API repo, that's the way to go.

------
cotsog
You can get up and running pretty fast with Eve in Python: [http://python-
eve.org/](http://python-eve.org/).

It has OAuth2 out of the box.

Currently using it for a personal project.

EDIT: formatting.

